# The purple head bird.



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Had a great shoot this morning with my brother-in-law. I was ecstatic to see this guy drop into the deeks. the good old pup made a great retrieve on him as well. a few of the pics are not the greatest as i was zoomed all the way out.

the swim match is on!









ahh ohh where did it go...









almost got him.









Score! atta pup!









bringing in the prize.









climbing back on the ice


















My take for the morning.









Love the purple head!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice! thats an awsome barrows goldy.


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I love the pic of him getting onto the ice


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know where another one is just like him... :wink:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I know where another one is just like him... :wink:


Heck ya! I'm excited to see him! The one you have I really wonder how he died? The bird above got hit a little hard.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics Darin.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Did ya tell em " Gooooood boooooooy" Love them dogs.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet 8)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats really cool! Good job. I would LOVE to have a good bird dog..


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty cool! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Webfootmafia (Sep 23, 2010)

That is a real good looking dog


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Second to last picture of him on the little platform is my favorite!!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

those are some beautiful birds


----------

